# Summons



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Back in October my friend came to visit me at college. Upon entering the dorm he got searched and they found some jack daniels on him. They gave him a summons. This was back in October. The summons came today 4/6/06. I thought that is kind of late. Is that a violation of the staue of limitations? Dont they have to send out the summons within a certain amount of time. His court date is scheduled for late April.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> they found some jack daniels on him.


Sounds like the Jack Daniels bottle fell out the sky and dropped into his pocket while he was helping an old lady cross the street.....


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

"It's not mine, I was just holding it for my 21 y.o. friend."


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Buford T said:


> "It's not mine, I was just holding it for my 21 y.o. friend."


Actually wise guy, he was 21. Its a dry campus and he didnt know. He was just coming to visit before he went to Iraq.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Actually wise guy, he was 21. Its a dry campus and he didnt know. He was just coming to visit before he went to Iraq.


Love the Iraq reference.....


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

So what's the charge on the summons?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

copcreamer said:


> So what's the charge on the summons?


I am wondering the same thing. If he was 21 at the time, what is the charge?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

charged with possesion of alcohol. Its a dry campus. And Banned for 2 yeears. Why does MA cops suck. CT is the place to work. Civil Service is a freaking joke. I just got hired by CSP troop F. You guys are jokes. CT actually knows what the hell they are doing.


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

If your war hero was 21 at the time of the incident then he could not have been charged with C.138 S.34C Minor in Possession of Alcohol. If the campus is dry then the all the administration can do is confiscate the booze.

FALSE STATEMENT TOTAL:

1. That you work for the CSP
2. Your buddy was charged with Minor in Possession
3. Your buddy went to Iraq


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Yup......sounds like they are really squared away down there. Summons for a person over 21 holding a bottle of Jack?? I gotta get my resume straighten out so I can go apply!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSPO#11 (Jan 11, 2003)

Funniest post I have read in awhile. I love the False Statement Totals. 

#11


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

"Probably a Westfield State genius"

Ouch Wolf. As an alumni, That hurts! Not all of us WSC CJ Majors can be painted with the same brush. There were at least 3 guys in my class that were squared away.

Oh, yeah, I second the bullshit call on this story. There is no charge for possesion of alcohol if you are 21 "wiseguy."


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> charged with possesion of alcohol. Its a dry campus. And Banned for 2 yeears. Why does MA cops suck. CT is the place to work. Civil Service is a freaking joke. I just got hired by CSP troop F. You guys are jokes. CT actually knows what the hell they are doing.


and then I deployed to Iraq.

Good spelling and grammar in the post....


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

SouthSideCobras said:


> If your war hero was 21 at the time of the incident then he could not have been charged with C.138 S.34C Minor in Possession of Alcohol. If the campus is dry then the all the administration can do is confiscate the booze.


Although he could have been charged with C.138 S.34 furnishing to a minor.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Delby said:


> Back in October my friend came to visit me at college. Upon entering the dorm he got searched and they found some jack daniels on him. They gave him a summons. This was back in October. The summons came today 4/6/06. I thought that is kind of late. Is that a violation of the staue of limitations?


When people talk of "statute of limitations", they normally refer to it as several years after the offense not 5 months.



> Dont they have to send out the summons within a certain amount of time. His court date is scheduled for late April.


Most likely the Officer didn't file for a summons right away. If the Officer wanted to wait til Christmas 2007, he could. Were you expecting 6 months notice for a court date? He should just be glad he wasn't locked up.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> charged with possesion of alcohol. Its a dry campus. And Banned for 2 yeears. Why does MA cops suck. CT is the place to work. Civil Service is a freaking joke. *I just got hired by CSP troop F*. You guys are jokes. *CT actually knows what the hell they are doing.*




Then why ask anybody here genius?
:jestera:


----------

